# Which is Best Laptop  - DELL or HP or Sony or Lenevo or Samsung



## thinkdigit123456 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Plz help me out to buy a good configuration laptop in a good brand which cost should around *30k - 40k.*

*Should have Good battery life, shouldn't produce OVER HEAT. 

But My preference - HP and SONY
*


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 18, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6 2005AX.

All rounder Laptop:

1. Gaming
2. Office work.
3. Decent looks.
4. All round multimedia use.


----------

